# What angle for decline chest press?



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wondering what angle everyone uses when doing decline press?

Is there any proven 'best' angle?


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

the hammer strength decline press machine is very good,...along with the decline barbell ofco****


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i just do anything below parallel thats comfortable tim i pull over the sit up bench which has a fair decline and use the smith machine


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

We've a free standing sit up bench and i use dumbbells on it, get my mate to reach them over to me. Goes close to 45 degree angle but can't imagine this would be the optimum angle.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

T.F. said:


> We've a free standing sit up bench and i use dumbbells on it, get my mate to reach them over to me. Goes close to 45 degree angle but can't imagine this would be the optimum angle.


 thats low IMO i would feel better at half that probably get more range of motion too


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never seen a statement of what is the optimum decline angle, but in the 60s and 70s the decline benches favoured by serious bodybuilders were usually around 30º and some at 45º and they seemed to give good results.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I literally go 1 or 2 notches from flat... Its a very slight include but any more than that an i feel to much front delt loading and hinders shoulders


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

the benches where i train dont do decline so i have to put the good old aerobics step under one end wich i rekon puts it roughly 30-40% on the decline, i feel it works pretty well tbh:thumbup1:


----------

